# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Minatorët, PD: Rama i ka braktisur, as nuk i ngushëllon

## benseven11

Albana Vokshi mban fjalim.

Pas ngjarjes së rëndë në Bulqizë, të ndodhur paraditen e së hënës, ku humbi jetën një minator, ka reaguar edhe deputetja e Partisë Demokratike, Albana Vokshi, e cila ka akuzuar kryeministrin e vendit, Edi Rama, se jo vetëm ka braktisur minatorët, por nuk gjen kohë as për ngushëllime.

Pasi shprehu keqardhjen në emër të PD-së për vdekjen e minatorit Mehmet Dardha, gjatë ditës së sotme në Bulqizë, si dhe ngushëlloi familjarët e tij, deputetja Vokshi ka denoncuar nga selia blu neglizhencën dhe braktisjen totale të minatorëve nga qeveria e sotme, një kategori që siç tha ajo punon vazhdimisht në kushte ekstreme për të mbajtur me bukë familjet e tyre.

Prej dy vitesh, numri i minatorëve që kanë humbur jetën në galeritë e nëntokës ka arritur në nivele të frikshme dhe, megjithëse ngjarjet e rënda po përsëriten, qeveria dhe Edi Rama vazhdojnë të tregojnë mungesë ndjeshmërie, mungesë masash për siguri e kushte të mira pune, duke i lënë minatorët në harresë.

Deputetja Vokshi e ka konsideruar madje hipokrizi të kryeministrit dhe njerëzve përreth tij, sjelljen e dikurshme në opozitë, kur siç tha nxitonin të përfitonin politikisht për çdo vdekje minatori dhe përbetoheshin për ndryshimin e gjendjes së tyre me të ardhur në pushtet.

Sot ka përkeqësim dhe për dy vite ka 23 jetë të humbura nëpër galeri, më shumë se në dy dekada së bashku. Ndërsa Edi Rama nuk gjen kohë as për të shprehur ngushëllime, deklaroi Vokshi.

 / Top Channel

----------


## martini1984

Kane memorje te dobet ne PD,se hipokrite dihet me kohe!
E kush ben moral???
http://shqiptarja.com/m/aktualitet/a...ma-233981.html
Te bejme tashti matematike se sa....phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Ja GLASA politike skipetare!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nje pyetje kot,ka miniera ne Shqiperi qe jane shteterore ? Si jane dhene,jane privatizuar apo jane dhene me kontrate kohore ?

----------


## Wrangler

Ç'kemi andej nga Gerdeci ?

----------

martini1984 (29-07-2015)

----------


## benseven11

Albana duhet te shkoje vete ne miniere te beje takim dhe marre informacion
se si jane kushtet e minieres brenda.
Sa eshte rreziku ne miniere cilat jane kushtet e sigurise.
A jane plotesuar te gjitha kushtet teknike qe ta bejne minieren te 
sigurte per jeten.
Vdekja mund te kete si shkak, nje gabim fatal te vete minatorit,
ose mund te kete si shkak kushtet shume te keqia per sigurine e jetes
brenda minieres.
Nqs Albana merr informacion negativ per kushtet e minieres ajo duhet te
nderhyje te kryeministri dhe Ministri i industrise dhe shendetsise qe te dergojne
nje grup ekspertesh qe te inspektojne minieren komplet dhe krijojne nje raport se bashku me pamje imazhesh dhe video.Nje kopje e raportit ti kaloje Rames 1 kopje ministrave te shendetsise dhe ministrise se minierave dhe nje kopje e raportit ti kaloje prokurorise per te nisur  hetimet dhe gjetur personat pergjegjes per situaten e keqe.
Nqs raporti i eksperteve eshte bloze fare i zi qe flet per kushte skandaloze brenda te minieres
rrezik shume i larte per jeten,atehere Rama duhet te dale me vendim dhe jape urdher
qe miniera te mbyllet.Te hartohet nje plan i detajuar per te permirsuar kushtet brenda minieres,behen zgjerimet e nevojshme
perforcime strukturash,ajrosje,futen ashensore te shpejte,ndricim optimal, etj qe miniera te jete ambjent i sigurte per jeten
dhe aksidente te tilla te mos perseriten me.
Dikush vdiq ne miniere.A eshte njerezore qe hetusi prokurori nuk nisin hetimet me themel dhe te gjejne origjinen pse ndodhi ky aksident???
Duhet te hapen hetime dhe te vihen perpara pergjegjsise ligjore drejtues dhe manaxhere qe mund te jene fajtore qe nuk kane krijuar kushte pune
pa rrezik dhe te sigurta per jeten e punetoreve.

----------

